# 20L (44lbs) of Coconut Oil for $50 - no tax!  Woot woot!



## 100%Natural (Jul 17, 2013)

After reading a post on here about Bedessee's service not being good, I decided to check them out myself after the owner apologized for an experience another soaper had with them a few years ago. 

Well, low and behold their service has been nothing but fantastic and the quality of their coconut oil is far better than what I have been getting from other suppliers!  Not to mention you're going directly to the wholesaler instead of yet another supplier so it's cheaper!!

Where else can you find 20L (44lbs) of coconut oil for $50 - no tax either! 

Woot woot!

http://www.bedessee.com/canada/SOAP.HTM

I believe they are in the states as well for our fellow US soapers.


----------



## robtr31 (Jul 17, 2013)

are they located in Ontario , how was shipping costs or did u pickup thanks


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 17, 2013)

They are in Toronto, but could be elsewhere. I arranged for my own shipping through Fedex.  The shipping cost was $26.00 including tax and labels - I live in Ontario.  I've been emailing back and forth with the owner about shipping options so I will be interested to see if he can help us cut that cost.

Even with shipping costs, it's still less than what I was paying previously and add in the no tax and I've cut my costs already.

A bonus to their CO I've noticed is that the soda ash I was getting has all but disappeared and the batter is super smooth compared to other suppliers CO being grainy at times.  No white crust (stearic) on the CO either which was a problem I was having with my previous supplier.  

I'm impressed with the quality and their service and communication has been outstanding.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey I was looking at their website and it's kind of a mess but I am in the search for a cheaper coconut oil.  I have been getting mine from Essential Depot and right now, 2 gallons (~15lbs) for around $54 with 1 pound of cocoa butter free (it's a special right now, they arrive broken up a bit which is why I think they are on special).  I don't really like the quality of the coconut oil as it really doesn't have much of a smell to it.  Maybe it's fractionated?  Anywho, I would really love to find cheaper coconut oil than what I'm paying now, but the website has me taken back a bit.  Go for it?


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 17, 2013)

If you're looking for CO to have a coconut smell in soaping, you likely won't find it and even if you did, the scent would not survive saponification.  CO for soaping is RBD which doesn't have a scent to it.  I would definitely go for it because you'd be hard pressed to find a better deal on a high quality CO.

Once you get around the website, they will email you information and payment options.

A better website would definitely be great, but it was worth the extra step or two to get it.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2013)

HerbalEarthling said:


> I don't really like the quality of the coconut oil as it really doesn't have much of a smell to it.  Maybe it's fractionated?




Refined. Fractionated is liquid at room temp.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 17, 2013)

HerbalEarthling said:


> Hey I was looking at their website and it's kind of a mess but I am in the search for a cheaper coconut oil.  I have been getting mine from Essential Depot and right now, 2 gallons (~15lbs) for around $54 with 1 pound of cocoa butter free (it's a special right now, they arrive broken up a bit which is why I think they are on special).  I don't really like the quality of the coconut oil as it really doesn't have much of a smell to it.  Maybe it's fractionated?  Anywho, I would really love to find cheaper coconut oil than what I'm paying now, but the website has me taken back a bit.  Go for it?



You can do better at Soapers' Choice.  A gallon of CO is $13.  3 gallons plus shipping (I put in my old Baltimore zip code) comes to $53.68.

As was said earlier, only virgin CO will have a scent and the lye will kill it.


----------



## bodhi (Jul 17, 2013)

Too bad.  I was sooo hoping for a cheaper non rbd coconut but alas i dont think that will ever happen.  Very impressive that they put it right out there that it is rbd.  That rarely happens so kudos to them.


----------

